# Can I feed gerbils hamster food?



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ive been to 3 shops for gerbil food,and can only find hamster food.Is this suitable,or do I need to go further afield to find special mix?
What do you all feed?


----------



## LauM (Aug 22, 2010)

I assume hamster food would be okay, the food I use is suitable for hamsters and gerbils. It's Wagg Munch from Asda


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

Hamster food is fine, however [email protected] and other large pet stores should do Gerbil food if you would prefer to feed them that.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hamster food will be okay. As someone already said - Wagg make a 'Gerbil and Hamster Munch' food that is widely available (our local Wilkinsons stock it for next to nothing) and some of the smaller independent pet shops will sell either Gerri Gerbil or Burgess Supagerbil. I feed mine Gerri Gerbil, I tried the Burgess Supagerbil but it smelled really musty and like it had gone off, so I wouldn't buy another bag of that.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

We give our hamsters and gerbils the same thing and most of the time you can get 1 bag for both like the wagg.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks all


----------

